# Ft lauderdale?



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey folks,

Have 10 hrs to kill next Sat. Anything cool to see around here? Plants, Strictly, SNDF? Haha


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Have 10 hrs to kill next Sat. Anything cool to see around here? Plants, Strictly, SNDF? Haha


Damn Ray I just got back from week of spring break with my boys there.....there is one neat thing there you guys in MASS know about but don't get to use...THE OCEAN. It's beautiful, you should go to the beach.....I am sure nature's wonders will be all over the place this time of year.


----------

